
Secret Wood ring collection - andreapaiola
https://www.mysecretwood.com/collections/our-rings
======
anotheryou
really? on hn?

Much to big also. Would be nice as buttons for hardware projects though. My
midi-countroller could use some crystal-foggy-mountain-snow button.

